# New and looking for clarification I did this right



## bear bum (Jan 16, 2017)

*Dry Rub*

Weight of meat         = 3729 grams

Cure # 1 % Nitrite     = 6.25%

Salt                           = 2%

Sugar                        = 1%

PPM Nitrite               = 120 ( I used 120 as I read this is correct for Canada when doing Bacon??)

Cure # 1                    = 7.16 grams

Salt                           = 67.87 grams

Sugar                        = 37.29 grams

I used the calculator but there was barely enough mix to cover the meat. I was wondering what the coverage should look like. I have it in the fridge right now on day 6. Plan was 2 days per kg. So about 8 or 9 days. Not real pink looking right now. How do I tell if I got a good cure?

The pkg. of cure I used came from Bass Pro. It's called Custom Blend BackWoods Cure. What it says on the pkg. is LEM is the same as cure#1. It's a blend of salt and sodium nitrite. It also contains red dry to make it pink. The ingredients say Salt, 6.25% Sodium Nitrite, FD&C Red #3 and less then 2% Sodium Dioxide.

It states to use 1.2 g per 1 lbs of meat. My problem is that this is way more than what I figured that is required for Canada at 1.92 grams per 1 kg of meat @ 120 PPM.  I'm I wrong??

*Cold Smoke*

Plan is to cold smoke for 2 days at 71 deg. F for about 6 hrs each day


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 16, 2017)

Flip and massage daily. The cure will get everywhere. Don't bother looking for changes in appearance. They are not reliable indicators. The cure works...Just needs time. I would give it at least 10 days. You use equilibrium cure so it won't over-cure. After washing it let it dry well before smoking.

Good luck.

P.s. 120ppm is OK. Some people use more (156ppm - 0.25% cure) but you are safe with your amount.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 16, 2017)

As said above most use 156 ppm, which would be 9.31 gr of cure #1. So your a little light on the cure.

The salt & sugar are good, but I would leave it in the cure for at least 2 weeks.

Al


----------



## bear bum (Jan 16, 2017)

Yes I have been flipping daily, and will let it rest after curing and after smoking. Not very much liquid in the zip lock bags. Is that normal for 6 days into it?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 16, 2017)

You are good. Stop worrying.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 16, 2017)

Bear Bum said:


> Yes I have been flipping daily, and will let it rest after curing and after smoking. Not very much liquid in the zip lock bags. Is that normal for 6 days into it?


​Some times not much liquid will come out of the meat.

Sometimes I will add a tablespoon or 2.


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 16, 2017)

Yep sounds ok. Let it wait and soak in the fridge to let it do its magic, take it out and massage it once in a while if feel the need. 

Welcome to SMF.


----------



## bear bum (Jan 16, 2017)

Thanks guys for the welcome and for letting me know im on the right track. I have been smoking lots of fish and chicken but first time for hams and bacon. I think im hook line and sinker.

Great site too. Lots of info.

Im not going to worry anymore its full steam ahead now.


----------



## dave17a (Jan 16, 2017)

c farmer said:


> ​Some times not much liquid will come out of the meat.
> 
> Sometimes I will add a tablespoon or 2.


Tbls. of water?


SmokinAl said:


> As said above most use 156 ppm, which would be 9.31 gr of cure #1. So your a little light on the cure.
> 
> The salt & sugar are good, but I would leave it in the cure for at least 2 weeks.
> 
> Al


Always wonder on the science. This way or that way. Screwed up before, to much #1. Wife still here after all her first taste tests. Just kidding. Lot more conscience now.


----------

